# To all the breeders..



## jpmcclure (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so glad there are folks out there like you that make it possible for us to extend our families. I was just sipping my coffee waiting for time to wake this house up and had a funny memory. I love birds. I had 2 cockatiels. My dad helped me build a nice aviary out back so they had more room on the nice days. I had so many friends and neighbors that loved my birds and wanted one, I decided to breed one clutch. I became a mom of 5!! Lol. I syringe fed them round the clock like newborns, reared them to perfect health and just couldn't let them go. Lol. My friends, luckily we're very understanding. So, I'm so glad to know there are people out there who are strong enough to fulfill our lives with our wonderful pets. Thank you!!


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 1, 2012)

This could become a very controversial thread I think.

I'm glad you enjoy your pets. Though I will not join you in thanking breeders of all the pets out there.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2012)

I will join you in thanking them! I got started in the pet trade in 1986. Back then almost every pet was a wild caught import, except the domestics of course. There was a HUGE explosion in the popularity of reptiles and inverts in the early 90's and with it came a big push for captive breeding. Even way back then it was understood that we could not keep taking animals from the wild without consequence. Species after species was banned from import over time, for a variety of reasons, and captive breeding became not just a cool novelty, but essential. Australian animals, like jp's cockatiels have only been available as CBB for decades. Same with beardies and the black headed pythons that I've had my eye on. Advances in captive breeding and understanding of the animals we share this planet with are ALWAYS a good thing. Ignorance is not bliss in this instance.

So great thread and great idea JP. I join you in commending, complementing and thanking all the excellent captive breeders out there who make our hobby possible and strive to learn more in the interest of improving the lives of our beloved animals.


----------



## acrantophis (Sep 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> I will join you in thanking them! I got started in the pet trade in 1986. Back then almost every pet was a wild caught import, except the domestics of course. There was a HUGE explosion in the popularity of reptiles and inverts in the early 90's and with it came a big push for captive breeding. Even way back then it was understood that we could not keep taking animals from the wild without consequence. Species after species was banned from import over time, for a variety of reasons, and captive breeding became not just a cool novelty, but essential. Australian animals, like jp's cockatiels have only been available as CBB for decades. Same with beardies and the black headed pythons that I've had my eye on. Advances in captive breeding and understanding of the animals we share this planet with are ALWAYS a good thing. Ignorance is not bliss in this instance.
> 
> So great thread and great idea JP. I join you in commending, complementing and thanking all the excellent captive breeders out there who make our hobby possible and strive to learn more in the interest of improving the lives of our beloved animals.



I'm with you Tom. I began working In a pet store, for free, every dat after school when I was 12. At 16 I finally got paid! I ended up breeding herps and cichlids for 2 decades. It's a love for the animals first but also very conservation minded. Harvesting animals from the wild, for the pet trade, is non-sustainable. W


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tom said:


> I will join you in thanking them! I got started in the pet trade in 1986. Back then almost every pet was a wild caught import, except the domestics of course. There was a HUGE explosion in the popularity of reptiles and inverts in the early 90's and with it came a big push for captive breeding. Even way back then it was understood that we could not keep taking animals from the wild without consequence. Species after species was banned from import over time, for a variety of reasons, and captive breeding became not just a cool novelty, but essential. Australian animals, like jp's cockatiels have only been available as CBB for decades. Same with beardies and the black headed pythons that I've had my eye on. Advances in captive breeding and understanding of the animals we share this planet with are ALWAYS a good thing. Ignorance is not bliss in this instance.
> 
> So great thread and great idea JP. I join you in commending, complementing and thanking all the excellent captive breeders out there who make our hobby possible and strive to learn more in the interest of improving the lives of our beloved animals.



Since this was in other pets, I was assuming we were talking about pets other than reptiles. I for the most part have no problem with the breeding of reptiles. It's the breeding of cats and dogs that I have a problem with. So yes, I will thank the good reptile breeders out there.

Again, I assumed other pets meant other pets....lol.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 1, 2012)

I would like to thank all of the RESPONSIBLE, small-scale breeders out there who take excellent care of their animals, and take the time to make sure their buyers are educated about the animals they are purchasing. Frankly, anything less than that is just really sad.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2012)




----------

